# Actinic CFL Bulbs



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Anyone know if they make Actinic CFL bulbs. I am looking for a color temperature of 8500k or higher. Right now I have 2 bulbs with a 6500k temperature, but I will need more than just that light to keep anything other than a few soft corals. 

The type of light I am looking for is one of these 








Not one of the straight tubes.


----------

